
Hubert Dreyfus, preeminent philosopher and AI critic, dies at 87 - erik998
http://news.berkeley.edu/2017/04/24/hubert-dreyfus/
======
clydethefrog
"Man's nature is indeed so malleable that it may be on the point of changing
again. If the computer paradigm becomes so strong that people begin to think
of themselves as digital devices on the model of work in artificial
intelligence, then, since for the reasons we have been rehearsing, machines
cannot be like human beings, human beings may become progressively like
machines. During the past two thousand years the importance of objectivity;
the belief that actions are governed by fixed values; the notion that skills
can be formalized; and in general that one can have a theory of practical
activity, have gradually exerted their influence in psychology and in social
science. People have begun to think of themselves as objects able to fit into
the inflexible calculations of disembodied machines: machines for which the
human form-of-life must be analyzed into meaningless facts, rather than a
field of concern organized by sensory-motor skills. Our risk is not the advent
of superintelligent computers, but of subintelligent human beings." \- Hubert
L. Dreyfus, What Computers Can't Do 1972

------
erik998
Robert Paul Wolff @ The Philosopher's Stone left a touching story/anecdote on
his blog:

[https://robertpaulwolff.blogspot.com/2017/04/a-sad-
day.html](https://robertpaulwolff.blogspot.com/2017/04/a-sad-day.html)

